

According to Facebook's rules, most brand promotions via pages are illegal - kiriappeee
http://indunanayakkara.com/2011/06/24/are-you-running-your-facebook-promotion-at-the-risk-of-losing-your-page/

======
kiriappeee
And a pointer to the rules -
<https://www.facebook.com/promotions_guidelines.php>

